# Cruel Shoes



## teekin (Jan 30, 2010)

*A Joke or Two *

A young blonde was on vacation in the depths of Louisiana.
She wanted a pair of genuine alligator shoes in the worst way, but was very reluctant to pay the high prices the local vendors were asking.
After becoming very frustrated, the blonde shouted, "Maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator so I can get a pair of shoes at a reasonable price!"
The shopkeeper said, "By all means, be my guest. Maybe you'll catch yourself a big one!"
Determined, the blonde turned and headed for the swamps, set on catching herself an alligator.
Later in the day, the shopkeeper was driving home when he spotted the young woman standing waist deep in the water, shotgun in hand.
Just then, he saw a huge 9 foot alligator swimming quickly toward her. She took aim, killed the creature and with a great deal of effort hauled it on to the swamp bank. Laying nearby were several more of the dead creatures.
The shopkeeper watched in amazement. Just then the blonde flipped the alligator on its back and, frustrated, shouts out,
"Damn it, this one isn't wearing any shoes either!

lori


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 30, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor widdle gators.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## KELLYG (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Poor widdle gators.



Poor woman! She still needs the shoes! LOL!


----------



## David43515 (Feb 2, 2010)

:uhyeah:


----------

